# Bass Boost Enhancement is Missing on Windows 7



## Vilas Desai (Sep 9, 2012)

bass boost enhancement option is missing in windows 7 os. now i am using 2.1 speakers there is no bass sound is coming from sub woofer speaker. because of this missing enhancement. plz help me to get it back.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2012)

first of all make sure you are using correct audio setting in your control panel-->audio card(realtek HD or whatever your audio is) & make sure "full range speaker" option is not checked.


----------

